# Whats you frequency ???



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have just finished reading an artical on training frequency per mucle. The aurther put forward the argument that for a natural trainer the optimum traning frequency was each muscle group being trained every 4 to 5 days. He stated that based on a three workout a week system full body workouts would be too taxing and insufficent intencity could be maintained throughout the entire workout which would result in the exercises towards the end of the workout being less effective.

He also explained that working a muscle once a week was not enough to stimulate groth (in a natural trainer) and also this lead the trainee to over train the muscle with far too many exercises and sets. His idea was to run a 2 way split (upper body / lower body or push / pull) over the 3 sessions per week so you would do workout one on mon and fri and workout 2 on wed this would be reversed the following week.

This did seem like a good idea but I was wondering if anyone had ever followed a simular program.

What are your thoughts on training frequency.

Do you think that a push pull system would be enough to stimulate groth and how many exercises would you do per bodypart or per workout.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

I tried one muscle part a week and it did not work for me. Twice a week seems to work (for me) as a current natty.

But it must be remembered that when you work out you are actually working many muscles at once, bench press will work chest, shoulders and triceps. Back works biceps as well. Squats will work many muscles, just keeping your balance will put strain on all of your body So perhaps we are actually working most bodyparts every time we work out.

So whether you workout three times or six times a week you are using your whole body.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> my thoughts are for the natural frequency should be greater since muscle retention is harder without drugs.


Good point, I never thought of it like that.

Thanks


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

nodrog said:


> I tried one muscle part a week and it did not work for me. Twice a week seems to work (for me) as a current natty.
> 
> But it must be remembered that when you work out you are actually working many muscles at once, bench press will work chest, shoulders and triceps. Back works biceps as well. Squats will work many muscles, just keeping your balance will put strain on all of your body So perhaps we are actually working most bodyparts every time we work out.
> 
> So whether you workout three times or six times a week you are using your whole body.


Iv only ever done once a week so I am thinking of giving the 4to5 day system a try for a few months. I agree that there is a lot of overlap when training so that is why I was thinking

Workout 1 - chest, shoulders, tris & squats

Workout 2 - back, bi's & hamstrings

This way I should try and limit the muscles being worked but as you say squats and also deadlifts work almost all muscles so its not completely possible to remove the overlap.


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

im currently doing push pull legs so far think its going well must get log on here so people can tell me where im going wrong


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

bigdazz said:


> im currently doing push pull legs so far think its going well must get log on here so people can tell me where im going wrong


I'm also doing push/pull/legs and I find it works great for me but I like to swap things around and was thinking about changing to a push/pull split. My workout days are totally messed about as my wife works shifts so sometimes I can only train twice a week (this is very rare but does happen) which isnt ideal but its just the way it is. By doing a push/pull split even if I only train twice a week I am still hitting all the muscle groups and when I can train 3 or even 4 times I will hit everything once every 4 to 5 days. I was also thinking of dividing each workout into 2 seperate sessions so everytime I train push for example I will use a different set of exercises from the previous session.

I started a journal early jan and I find it keeps me focused and after a while I hope I will start to see what does and doesn't work.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Its similar to what i do but mine is legs,back,bis....chest tris delts.Dont lock yourself into thinking you have to train every other day,if you need an extra day of rest take it.Also i keep volume low so it has to be intense.I have two different routines as well which are alternated.

One exercise per bodypart except back which is one width,one thckness,three for legs quads,hams,calves.

Have a look on intense muscle website and read all doggcrapps posts would be my advice.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Usually split my body over two workouts and train in a day on/day off fashion - so each bodypart is hit every four days. Most typically I have an A and B workout also, so that whilst frequency is every four days, the same workout repeats every eight days.

Full body three days a week I also do sometimes, but obviously with lower exercise volume per bodypart.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

DC training is a bit like that. You have workout A and workout B. I tried if for 8 weeks and enjoyed it but you have to push yourself as hard as possible and go past failure. Have a read up on it if youve not heard of it.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> DC training is a bit like that. You have workout A and workout B. I tried if for 8 weeks and enjoyed it but you have to push yourself as hard as possible and go past failure. Have a read up on it if youve not heard of it.


No mate you push yourself as hard as you can recover from,rest pauses fcuked me i ended up on straight sets only,it took me a while to figure it out as i wanted to do the rest pauses but my recovery couldnt handle them.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

maxie said:


> No mate you push yourself as hard as you can recover from,rest pauses fcuked me i ended up on straight sets only,it took me a while to figure it out as i wanted to do the rest pauses but my recovery couldnt handle them.


I was ok with the recovery side of it but think it would be a good routing to try whilst on PEDs. Think you need to follow the diet to get the full effect but there's not much info out there on it.


----------



## HonkyPonky (Jan 14, 2012)

Each muscle gets trained 3 times every two weeks for me. I got this advice from Stuart Mcrobert's books, and it works.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Usually split my body over two workouts and train in a day on/day off fashion - so each bodypart is hit every four days. Most typically I have an A and B workout also, so that whilst frequency is every four days, the same workout repeats every eight days.
> 
> Full body three days a week I also do sometimes, but obviously with lower exercise volume per bodypart.


can u put routine up m8


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

HonkyPonky said:


> Each muscle gets trained 3 times every two weeks for me. I got this advice from Stuart Mcrobert's books, and it works.


Beyond brawn is a great book.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Just bought beyond brawn - seems alot more complicated than brawn. Would definitely recommend Brawn as a book getting into the sport.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Split routine:

Chest / Traps

Back / Biceps / Triceps

Bum / Abds

x 2

Sunday: LISS

:rockon:


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Lyle McDonald says for 95% of trainees chemically assisted or not upper/lower, push/pull etc are more efficient ways to grow and maintain muscle i.e. double muscle frequency per week. The other 5% have a high volume of type 1 fibres e.g. sprinters. I'm inclined to believe what he says as he's pretty ****in smart.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

MrM said:


> Just bought beyond brawn - seems alot more complicated than brawn. Would definitely recommend Brawn as a book getting into the sport.


didn't like this book its like every page he's telling you your a weak little bitch hard gainer.

wouldn't help if he put few pic's of himself in there. has anyone actually seen picture of stuart mcrobert???


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> my thoughts are for the natural frequency should be greater since muscle retention is harder without drugs.


Think this is definitely the wrong logic. From what I understand and have read/heard AAS helps you recover faster meaning you can train harder/longer per session and have more sessions due to the increased recovery rate. A natty should have more rest. You don't grow whilst you work out you grow whilst you recover, recovery is very important.

To OP push/pull/legs is plenty enough to grow a lot of assisted BBers use the same routine to great effect including Pscarb on here, just have to make every session count.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Been doing DC training for 8 weeks now and I have made good progress. Well I was until I went on holiday and came back with the squirts. Lost 8pm over the last week but will be doing another run as soon as I recover. The frequency and exercise rotation seem spot on for me.

Would you guys advise DC whilst cutting?

I will be doing the CKD as my holiay snaps were a little shocking.


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

do what works, ive been training 6 days a week everybody part individually for the last 12 years works for me but not others. you can try all types and methods of training fst, dc but you cant beat the basics. lift big train hard


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Superhorse said:


> Lyle McDonald says for 95% of trainees chemically assisted or not upper/lower, push/pull etc are more efficient ways to grow and maintain muscle i.e. double muscle frequency per week. The other 5% have a high volume of type 1 fibres e.g. sprinters. I'm inclined to believe what he says as he's pretty ****in smart.


Just to clarify what lyle says, is that each muscle twice a week?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I train bodyparts directly somewhere between every 6-9 days depending on energy levels. It's important not to overlook the indirect work every bodypart gets from other sessions though. I.E. my legs get a secondary hit on back day from deads, and arms gets hit from virtually every session.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I train when I feel like it since I train at home.

Some weeks I might train 7 sessions in 7 days but then sometimes I might have 7 days off,sometimes I train 3 times in 7 days,etc.

I think with a job and difference in energy levels,hormone fluctuations,stresses,etc, it is best to go with as and when but you have to be honest with yourself.

This won't work for everyone.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have started back on a push/pull/leg system for the time being but I will be trying to train 4 time a week so each body part gets direct work once every 5 days. I think that whilst cutting this should be enough to maintain or possibly add a little muscle. I agree that there are many differnt ways to train and that what suits one person will not suit another. I will stick with push/pull/legs untill I stop seeing results then I will try something new. What ever system I use I always build my programme around the major compound lifts as these will build a good base. I belive in sticking to the basics and lifting as heavy as I can but never loose form to add weight. I am also increasing my rep ranges as low reps and heavy weights just dont seem to work that well for me as Im looking to add muscle not gain strength, some say that both go hand in hand but from my experiance of my body this is not the case. I will still be using rest pause training on many exersizes as I think this works well fo me.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I do... Shoulders monday, Back/bi Tuesday, Chest Wednesday, Thursday off, Friday Legs and Saturday is Tricep/ Compound excercises. That compound day is the day for hitting everything. Only thing I dont do on that day is bench press becuase my chest is usually not properly recovered from Wednesdays. Compounds are pullups, dips, overhead press, clean and jerk and base jam. Legs are too spent from friday to deadlift or squat. I only hit legs once a week. I found this very effective and I suppose my routine accidently falls into training each muscle group every 4-5 days!


----------

